# Game 4: Philadelphia 76ers at Milwaukee Bucks



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> TEAMS: Philadelphia 76ers (0-3) vs. Milwaukee Bucks (1-3).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-bucks-vs-76ers-b99609144z1-340032621.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing how Jabari is in his first game back.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bubbles said:


> Looking forward to seeing how Jabari is in his first game back.


Must see viewing tonight.


----------

